# Ad Santel Judo Champ



## RMACKD (Nov 19, 2004)

Interesting article which includes stories about matches between Catch wrestler Santel and famous judo players. http://bjj.org/editorials/19980215-prowrest/ Opinions?


----------



## ace (Nov 19, 2004)

I posted This a Year ago in The MMA & JMA
Scetions...

Santel Proved he was a force in The Game 
But was not a Formal Judoka.....

Like Many Cath Wrestlers He was well
know for his "HOOKS"


----------

